

Email as an Interface - rrhoover
http://ryanhoover.me/post/50734379955/email-as-an-interface

======
namenotrequired
The lists under "Reducing Friction" aren't comparable. In the first list,
point 1 and 2 should both be in the second list as well. Point 3 and 4 are the
same thing. Also, often the link in the email would open a page that would
automatically do the action for you. Correct me if I'm wrong but the only real
difference seems to be that the button doesn't have to open a new page to
perform the action.

------
claudius
debbugs had this since…forever?

